# Pics from the weekend shows



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've just come back from a 3 day dressage retreat, I had a great weekend I'm so glad that I went, I was so tempted not to go, with everything that has gone on, the depression and the fact that I have put on so much weight, I really was tempted to hide in the house and not go.

So the pics aren't pretty, old fat woman on horse, but hey once I got there I had fun. Lessons on Saturday went well, as I said had my first ever lesson in draw reins, which actually was a revelation. It seems they may be a good tool when used correctly.

Sunday was a fun show, so no one dressed up it was so hot that the horses were wilting and some of the older horses were pulled from some of the events. Pics, warning once seen cannot be unseen




























:lol: Mr G waiting to go in to an event, so stressed by life that he has his back legs totally crossed!!










My favorite shot from Saturday










We ended up getting 3 red ribbons, (Canada remember red is good) for Intro Test 2, Intro Barrels, and for my first ever Kur, Dressage to music, we also snagged 3 blues and a couple of whites.

Today was the International Kur Tests, once again video testing, and as I had chosen a George Strait song, I just want to dance with you, I thought I would go back to western for it.




























Now we have to wait for the videos to be sent of and marked by an FEI judge, and then we will find out how we did. I was pleased with him, he did well today.

Oh and I took pics today with his Saturday ribbons


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

He is so handsome! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

You two look great!! And you do realize that you can't mention the words "music, video, and riding" in the same sentence and not show it to us right... :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I LOVE this one! nice position, lovely horse, well turned out rider.
I won't forget.


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

oh, he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

He really is such a lovely boy! You quit downing yourself. From what I know of you you are a lovely person, inside and out. Those horses couldn't have a better life if they paid for it, and it shows here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pictures!!!

You need to stop....you look FANTASTIC!!!! Mr. G looks great as always!!! Love the pictures! Looks like you had a great time, and did great as well!!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

you look great!!!!! both you and your horse! i must say im proud of you for getting up and going instead of staying in the house, i know from experence how hard that can be


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You two look great.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Fabulous photos of a really nice team. Thank you for posting!!

I have major grabby hands for your horse. He is gorgeous!. He is well suited for both western and English, which is rarely the case.

As for you weight....You look fine! Your position is very good and I am sure you use yourself "lightly", as evidenced by the photos and your horse's obvious comfort.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't see them! Going to have to look when I get home...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wonderful pics! You guys look like a great team! (otherwise I would come steal him, he's gorgeous)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your kind words people, I do appreciate it. 

I know I'm not alone in the constant war on weight, for some of us it will be a life long struggle, and I have wasted so many years of my life hiding and saying I will do this or that when I have lost weight, and CARP, a whole bunch of years have just disappeared:shock:

To anyone who thinks that they are less than perfect, listen up, not one of us is perfect, so stop waiting for tomorrow and live for today.

PS, Get your grabby hands off of my spotty champion LOL


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Purty, purty!!! Love the spots.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

You two look fantastic!!! Congrats for having the courage to get out and enjoy your life again!! Hope your video judging( I have no idea what the real name of it is ) goes good. BTW your horse is very pretty and I'm not usually a fan of appys.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I LOVE this one! nice position, lovely horse, well turned out rider.
> I won't forget.


 agreed... i love how you have little contact with the reins


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> To anyone who thinks that they are less than perfect, listen up, not one of us is perfect, so stop waiting for tomorrow and live for today.


Hear hear! 

You guys look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very cute pix! I like...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow you two look GREAT!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can He Star said:


> agreed... i love how you have little contact with the reins



:lol::lol: I'll tell my trainer, I keep getting told off for not maintaining a steady contact


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You both look fabulous GH! My hubby was watching Happy Gilmore the other night and when it came up I chuckled and he says "yeah, i know funny movie huh?" I said, well yes it is a funny movie but I was thinking about this super cute horse named Appy Gilmore  I just adore his name, super clever! 



Golden Horse said:


> I know I'm not alone in the constant war on weight, for some of us it will be a life long struggle, and I have wasted so many years of my life hiding and saying I will do this or that when I have lost weight, and CARP, a whole bunch of years have just disappeared:shock:
> 
> To anyone who thinks that they are less than perfect, listen up, not one of us is perfect, so stop waiting for tomorrow and live for today.


I can totally relate! I did the corporate suit/desk thing for years after I finished college, got married & had my daughter. I gained quite a bit during that time. Quitting my broker's job and going back to training horses full time, hitting the gym, no more mcd's or soda has taken quite a bit of it off but I still have quite a few pounds to shed, about 25 to go and I should be back in that one pair of jeans gathering dust in my closet. It's not easy but possible. Thought I'd add that as you definitely aren't alone in your struggle with weight. You've got a weight challenged soul sister here


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

These pictures are amazing, you look like a great team. I love how what you wore for english is a great color on him! He is gorgeous and probably so happy to have mom back riding him and spending time with him again. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

You are far to hard on yourself 'Golden Horse' - These photos are amazing and you both look fantastic - you are right NO ONE is perfect and we all have the right to enjoy ourselves - well done to you for getting out there and enjoying your horse as he obviously enjoys your company as well!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> You two look great!! And you do realize that you can't mention the words "music, video, and riding" in the same sentence and not show it to us right... :lol:



I will share the Kur and the marks once it has been judged, but here is a clip from our first ever Training test






We haven't cantered much, needs a little work


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you guys look great!! And for not cantering much I think its really good.. MUCH better than Peanut and I :lol: 

What was your score on that test if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

He looks amazing in western too...I'm jealous. I loved your George Strait theme.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> I think you guys look great!! And for not cantering much I think its really good.. MUCH better than Peanut and I :lol:
> 
> What was your score on that test if you don't mind my asking?


The test score was 57.92, not bad when I got a stunning 4 for my first canter circle.

What you saw there
Working Trot K - C 6
20m trot circle at C 6
Canter transition 6.5
Canter circle at B 6
Working trot 6
Turn down center line and halt 7 YIPPEEE we have struggled so much at that one


5 for gaits
6 for impulsion
5 for submission
5 for rider


----------

